# Looking for a new sub-compact single-stack 9, 40 or 45 for EDC....



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

....but don’t know which one. Ive got it narrowed down to the Springfield XDE 9mm or 45, the Sig Sauer P225-A1 and the HK P30sk. Only interested in hammer-fired guns. 

My current EDC is a Ruger LC9S which is a good gun but, I’m becoming more and more fond of the DA/SA pistols. 

Thoughts? Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

The 9mm sig (938 I think) is as small as my Colt 380 Mustang.

Other than the stench from my first plastic Springfield xde, it is also good but larger than the sig. Maybe old spice makes a gun cologne?

YMMV


----------



## Dubar (Sep 8, 2019)

Well...The Bersa Thunder is a "9mm" short that is. I have a Bersa Thunder 380 Combat that is single stack and it's a nice EDC gun:










Bersa makes one for EDC that has almost no sights on it, they're that small, called the Thunder 380 Concealed Carry:

https://www.sportsmansguide.com/pro...tomatic-380-acp-32-barrel-81-rounds?a=1821420

I have 3 Bersa Thunders (22, Combat, and Plus) and all 3 have been fine shooters.


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

AZdave said:


> The 9mm sig (938 I think) is as small as my Colt 380 Mustang.
> 
> Other than the stench from my first plastic Springfield xde, it is also good but larger than the sig. Maybe old spice makes a gun cologne?
> 
> YMMV


What was your experience with the XDE?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dvidos (Aug 23, 2019)

Dubar said:


> Well...The Bersa Thunder is a "9mm" short that is. I have a Bersa Thunder 380 Combat that is single stack and it's a nice EDC gun:
> 
> View attachment 17479
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Sub compact 3" barrel

https://cz-usa.com/product/cz-2075-rami-bd-9mm-black-alloy-3-dot-tritium-sights-14-rd-mags/


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

pic said:


> Sub compact 3" barrel
> 
> https://cz-usa.com/product/cz-2075-rami-bd-9mm-black-alloy-3-dot-tritium-sights-14-rd-mags/


That's a nice little pistol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

corneileous said:


> That's a nice little pistol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I haven't held one yet, maybe tomorrow. Florida gun exchange sent me a flyer with that cz being on sale


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

pic said:


> I haven't held one yet, maybe tomorrow. Florida gun exchange sent me a flyer with that cz being on sale


I may have to call up my local shops because non of the big name stores- bass pro, academy don't even list it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

pic said:


> View attachment 17487


I meant so I could hold one...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

corneileous said:


> What was your experience with the XDE?


See this Link

Really just grouchy old man response to new tech.

Best plastic gun I own.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

corneileous said:


> ....but don't know which one. Ive got it narrowed down to the Springfield XDE 9mm or 45, the Sig Sauer P225-A1 and the HK P30sk. Only interested in hammer-fired guns.
> 
> My current EDC is a Ruger LC9S which is a good gun but, I'm becoming more and more fond of the DA/SA pistols.
> 
> ...


Of all the polymer framed guns. It's HK all the way. Sig for alloy. Springfield's are probably the best value for the money. Same for CZ's. I've got all four.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

I like the RAMI,,,
My friend has one that I get to shoot every now and then.

BUT,,,
The grip is just so dang small,,,
I have smallish hands and I still can't get a comfy grip on it.

Here's a Bersa with a 3.25" barrel,,,
DA/SA with de-cocker








This model comes in 9mm, .40, or .45 ACP,,,
I have the prior version of this gun and it is a great performer,,,
Completely ambidextrous if that helps and the most comfy grip of any gun I own.

Tanner

.


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

Well, I think I’m sold on the little XDE. I finally got to hold and check one out today that was the 9mm version. They didn’t have the 45. 

I didn’t really get to check out any of the other ones recommended but, I really think this is the one. The Sig 225a1 would probably be my next choice, or even the HK p30 sk but I really don’t wanna spend that much for those. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertha01 (Sep 21, 2018)

Dubar said:


> Well...The Bersa Thunder is a "9mm" short that is. I have a Bersa Thunder 380 Combat that is single stack and it's a nice EDC gun:
> 
> View attachment 17479
> 
> ...


Very nice


----------

